# Express cache with big and small ssd



## freebie (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi all,

been trawling for a few days now can't find anything on this.

I just brought a samsung ultrabook which had a 500gb hdd and a 24gb ssd which it was set up for express caching.

I got it for a bargain price (and free windows 8 :] ) so i upgraded the hdd to a 256gb Samung 830 ssd. 

My question is though,should i reset up the system to cache again or is it a waste of time? or shall i just use the 24gb ssd for an extra bit of storage.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Oct 26, 2012)

I didn't quite understand your post but I have questions/

What do you use as boot HDD?
and what are the list HDDs that you use?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 26, 2012)

i would definitely reset the cache. 

then check subjective performance over a few days with caching on and off. i doubt you'll see much of a difference.

24 gb isn't much useful, maybe turning it off will help save a bit of power?


----------



## freebie (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks W1zzard - I think you're right, should probably test the difference. Worth a try for the power saving. Might just end up using it as a bit of extra storage, dedicated Steam folder lol.

@lyndonguitar - The ultrabook had a 500gb hard drive installed, and soldered to the board is a 24gb ssd. I've replaced the 500gb with the 256gb SSD.


----------



## Millennium (Oct 26, 2012)

Power saving would be a few watts at best. I would use it as a cache and consider getting a bigger one at some point.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 26, 2012)

Or sell the msata


----------



## freebie (Oct 26, 2012)

Millennium said:


> Power saving would be a few watts at best. I would use it as a cache and consider getting a bigger one at some point.





Jetster said:


> Or sell the msata



Can't get a bigger one, thought it was msata but its soldered to the board apparently, thats why i upgraded the 500gb hdd to a 256gb instead.


----------



## Condusiv (Oct 26, 2012)

*ExpressCache*

Hi freebie,

OEMs license and use our ExpressCache technology in the systems they manufacture because it enables them to offer the performance of a pure SSDs system at the fraction of the cost without impacting storage capacity.

Hope this helps!


Alex
Condusiv Technologies


----------



## samus (Oct 29, 2012)

*huh?*

sorry, i noticed this and had to jump in here and respond.

freebie, based on Condusiv's point, it seems pretty odd to me for someone to buy an ultrabook with expresscache and then use the money they saved to turn right around and spend it on an SSD for the system... am i missing something here?


----------



## freebie (Oct 30, 2012)

Condusiv said:


> Hi freebie,
> 
> OEMs license and use our ExpressCache technology in the systems they manufacture because it enables them to offer the performance of a pure SSDs system at the fraction of the cost without impacting storage capacity.
> 
> ...





samus said:


> sorry, i noticed this and had to jump in here and respond.
> 
> freebie, based on Condusiv's point, it seems pretty odd to me for someone to buy an ultrabook with expresscache and then use the money they saved to turn right around and spend it on an SSD for the system... am i missing something here?



Thanks both, The laptop is ridiculously faster with the SSD in then it was with the ExpressCache and HDD.

But i have to admit, was rapid before as well.


----------

